# Can a USB internet adapter work on a USB extension cable?



## zakaria (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello, I have a  USB internet adapter but my PC is in my room PC upstairs can I put it in a USB extension cables  (5 m) and throw it through my window so it will be closer to the wireless modem it gets stronger signal ???
(I am not joking that is my case" complicated one")
please help me


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 3, 2020)

Bad, bad, bad idea.
First of all, water and electronics don't mix, it rains outside and if the dongle is going to hang outside, well, it's going to get wet...

Run a network cable to the router, it's going to give you better performance either which way. Ideally you don't want that hanging outside the window either, but it would at least go back inside and if done neatly, it's a much better solution.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 3, 2020)

You can buy a bigger antenna to hang by the window. DealXtreme and AliExpress have these kind of products. You will also need WiFi adapter with a removable antenna to plug it in.









						WiFi Signal Amplifier High Gain 4G Antenna Booster
					

I like this from DX. Find the cool gadgets at a incredibly low price with worldwide free shipping here.



					www.dx.com


----------



## Grog6 (Jun 3, 2020)

zakaria said:


> Hello, I have a  USB internet adapter but my PC is in my room PC upstairs can I put it in a USB extension cables  (5 m) and throw it through my window so it will be closer to the wireless modem it gets stronger signal ???
> ...




Yes, you can do that.

You will want to make it weatherproof, though.

You can use a cola bottle, Glass or plastic, that will fit the parts you want to use.

Feed the dongle into the bottle, then use RTV, wax, or pine tar to seal the bottle around the cable.

Make sure it's shielded from direct sunlight, or it will overheat.  
A piece of white paper taped across the outside will work.
It may overheat just being in a bottle, sealed up, from its own power. 
If it quits in the day, and works at night, overheating is the problem. 

Be sure to use a "Drip Loop" anywhere you go into a building; you loop the wire with a low spot, and then being it up to the window, so water won't run down it into your house.









I figured you deserved an answer to the question you asked.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 4, 2020)

zakaria said:


> Hello, I have a  USB internet adapter but my PC is in my room PC upstairs can I put it in a USB extension cables  (5 m) and throw it through my window so it will be closer to the wireless modem it gets stronger signal ???
> (I am not joking that is my case" complicated one")
> please help me



Your case is hardly complicated and like the yet to be found elongated tiger stated, using the USB dongle outside is not a good idea.  Using an Ethernet cable, MoCa adapters, powerline adapters are all hardwired solutions.  Using a wi-fi extender, a powerline/AP combo kit, an old router in AP/extender/bridge mode are some wireless solutions.


----------

